# Hello



## Markymark (25 November 2004)

Hi all, 
I am totally new to stock market investing and new to this forum.  My research is just beginning.  I just wanted to introduce myself.  I have been fairly active on propertyinvesting.com forum for a fair while and I noticed to my surprise that there are many people from that forum here as well. Anyway hello to all. 


MarkyMark


----------



## still_in_school (25 November 2004)

Hi Markymark,

Welcome to Aussie Stock Forums, but also enjoy yourself here...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (25 November 2004)

Hi MarkyMark..

Welcome, come join the fun  :bananasmi


----------



## RodC (25 November 2004)

Hi Markymark,

Welcome aboard.

Rod.


----------



## kifoghorn (25 November 2004)

yea welcome


----------



## xris (23 July 2021)

Markymark said:


> Hi all,
> I am totally new to stock market investing and new to this forum.  My research is just beginning.  I just wanted to introduce myself.  I have been fairly active on propertyinvesting.com forum for a fair while and I noticed to my surprise that there are many people from that forum here as well. Anyway hello to all.
> 
> 
> MarkyMark



Hello all,
I've just migrated from the Commsec Community forum that is closing down later today.

I Hope to share info/knowledge etc etc
and occasionally some humor 'if that's allowed'


----------



## divs4ever (23 July 2021)

welcome  ,

 we have crossed paths there  ( i had a  different user name there  )

 humor is it  , i think you might be very pleased

 ( but i am only new here myself )

 cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (23 July 2021)

xris said:


> Hello all,
> I've just migrated from the Commsec Community forum that is closing down later today.
> 
> I Hope to share info/knowledge etc etc
> and occasionally some humor 'if that's allowed'




Welcome to the ASF community @xris! Sharing info and knowledge (as well as occasional humour) is not only allowed, it is actively encouraged and welcomed.

I look forward to your contributions.


----------



## Tropico (23 July 2021)

xris said:


> Hello all,
> I've just migrated from the Commsec Community forum that is closing down later today.
> 
> I Hope to share info/knowledge etc etc
> and occasionally some humor 'if that's allowed'



Hi xris.


----------



## haroldjohnson (20 August 2021)

Hello, I'm looking for a suggestion to invest in stocks.


----------



## aus_trader (20 August 2021)

haroldjohnson said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a suggestion to invest in stocks.



Welcome aboard 🤝 @haroldjohnson 

Well you've come to the right place to get some suggestions, but always do your own research. 

Depending on how you like to go about it, there is a lot of information to go through on this site.

If it's system based trading, @Skate has a great deal of information on his thread:

_Dump_ _it_ Here​If you want to look up sentiment on any stock that you are interested in, search that stock code and you'll see what other members think and all the discussions and debates going on.

Myself and few other members post stock portfolios that are also shown on this forum that are regularly updated as to what is bought or sold and reasons for doing so.


----------



## Greynomad99 (20 August 2021)

Tropico said:


> Hi xris.



Hi ex-Commsec peoples!


----------



## Tropico (20 August 2021)

Hi GN


----------

